# martin cougar magnum



## vaskeet (Jan 13, 2017)

Just getting back into archery after 30+years I was given a old bow on the limbs it says terminator by martin and on the sticker it says cougar magnum 29 inch draw 50-70 lbs What can you tell me about this bow, I will get it checked out and new strings from the local archery shop. I would like to use it for a while (to make sure I really want to keep doing archery saving my Cabela's bucks ). Would like to have it set at 50 lbs as I will only be shooting targets. what is a good release to start with? When was this bow made?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bow is probably from the mid to late 80's seeing it has tear drop cables. You should have the cables replaced but that will be a challenge as there isn't many shops around that still have the capability's to do so seeing most bow company's had changed to strings instead of cables in about 1990. If you want to recable it & have problems finding some to do it send me a
PM & I would be able to help you. Hope the draw length is close as there isn't much adjustment & if you want to drop the poundage down to 50 that is going to increase the draw length
an 1" or better.


----------



## Zwaechter (Sep 22, 2017)

Great bow, my old man shot one for about 20 years. Killed a lot of deer.


----------

